# Ideas for Honey Stand with Honor System



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

We operate a self serve stand in front of our house, where we sell blueberries and vegetables along with honey. We live in a country setting but are a couple of miles from a state park. So we get a lot campers looking for fresh produce. We also have a lot of local folks that frequent the stand. As a whole 95% of people are very honest and will leave more money over less. It’s the 5% that burns my --- we finally installed a wireless camera system for less than a 100 bucks and tape the day using a small tv and vcr. This cut the dishonest folks to 1%.

As far as the lock box if you leave just a box setting on the shelf expect the money and the box to disappear. If you use a light gauge change box screwed down, expect it to pried open and the money disappear. I finally bought a lock box cut a slot in the top bolted it down and ran a chain around it so they couldn’t pry it open with a crow bar. Since then we have never had any money ripped off just a few tomatoes and short changed because people can’t do math. The people that will steal money aren’t interested in your products but easy money it to much for them to pass up.

Good luck on your stand, I started ours on the suggestion of the wife because we always had so much produce go to waste because it was more than we could use. First year I spent about 75 bucks and built a simple stand. At the end of the season we made enough money to take a week cruise to Alaska. Year two the stand was upgraded.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

do you have pictures by chance?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I can’t send them right now because I’m not at home. I’ll PM you soon hopefully I can figure out how to sent them.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Brent:

You can send them to my email at [email protected] 

Thank you!


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

When I get home I’ll see if I have any pictures of the stand on the computer if not I’ll take a few pictures but that won’t happen until Monday. I work 6 am until 6pm and it’s dark on both ends.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We have a store here at our home property, about a 10x10 space with honey and candles on display. We keep regular limited hours in the summer and have people either calling ahead to see if we will be home or just stopping by in the hopes we are. We are in a rural area and many people stopping have come with the purpose of purchasing honey or candles. If we are home but not in the shop we have a sign we put out near the buzzer that rings in the house alerting us to their presence. If we are away from home for a few hours during the day I have another sign which I put out near the change box. I keep about $60-80 in the box since some folks do come for honey in larger containers and/or multiple candles. We have not had anyone steal anything yet (at least not to our knowledge ).
One of the things we have going for us is that most people are honest and anyone questionable doesn't always know if we are there in the house or somewhere else on the property, plus the neighbors across the street can see the storefront. I am not sure I would be so trusting with a lot of local foot traffic, but again, most people are honest and more likely to leave extra as opposed to taking extra. Leaving a limited inventory and under $20 in change will satisfy most transactions and limit your risk.

I will relate the experience of a relative that set up a self serve station at their home in a small town. One year they had several raids on the change box. They put up a motion activated surveillance camera, and identified the 12 year old son of a regular customer. Apparently he had visited the store with his parents and after noticing the unattended cash box decided to ride his bike over and make unauthorized withdrawals. In a small town he was easily identified but I am not sure how practical this would be in a larger area.
Sheri


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Here you go Chef. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/2790476729_834eaa7602.jpg?v=0

You might be better off figuring out what the most traffic is in the afternoons as everyone is returning home. Then post a sign that says you will be there on whatever day or days is convenient for you. People will more likely buy going home then on their way to work. That way you don't have the expenses and hassle of the whole chain and cash box thing. Plus you can talk to people. 

or you could hire these guys.

http://www.esphigmenou.com/images/Riot_Police_at_Esphigmenou.jpg


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I went to SAM'S CLUB and bought a restuarant quality rack with adjustable shelves. It was the third kind of stand I have used. My other two, both wood varieties of staggered racks/shelves rotted, the paint weathered and just looked shabby (according to my wife). I thought they lent a certain "ambiance" to the quaint, country setting....

I keep a plastic coffee can on the stand with a 3" hole cut in the lid. I leave about 5 bucks or so for change, plus I leave a small coffee cup next to it with quarters for change. Everything I have is marked in 25 cent increments.

Also, I filled the coffee can with 2" of aquarium gravel to keep it from blowing off the stand. The stand sits out next to my driveway in the elements (hence the shorter lives of the wood stands).

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

do you have a pic of it grant?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

or you could hire these guys.

http://www.esphigmenou.com/images/Riot_Police_at_Esphigmenou.jpg[/QUOTE]

..or get one of these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee3L9BQQ4Gs


----------

